# Finally Done!! 1951 Goodyear Hiway Patrol



## Nickinator (Jul 24, 2012)

I got this bike from Nick last year as he had too many projects, and I had a vision for it, really wanted to see it done. Well today is the day! 

Was lucky enough to find a bunch of NOS stuff for it, and some very talented painters, and I myself spent 8 hours cutting and applying the many stencils onto the base white coat (because I'm an artist and very anal)- but whew- don't want to do that again!

Got the tank back from having it lettered yesterday, and began the tedious and stressful (to me) process of putting it back together. Wrong screw, stripped bolt, forgot to clean this & shine that... where did I put that??? you know how it goes. And still needs some tweaking and adjusting- both kickstands I had for it are shot! I gave up about 11:30 pm after cleaning more parts, putting the braces on correctly (all different sizes!!) and the springer put back together.

...Unbeknownst to me, Nick worked thru the night on it. He woke me up at 3AM and said he had to show me something...I was so freakin tired I thought it was northern lights.

WOW! And there it was, all put together, all shined up, even with my fav song playing on iTunes! What a presentation!!! 
Thanks Nick!!  (I think he wants it back)

*A shout out to those who helped on this one-

Jeff/Rear facing Drop Out- That dude is seriously talented with rolling fenders! They were trashed!
Tim Thompson- Awesome painter (and springer-putter-together when the owner has forgotten how it goes!)
Ken/Mr Columbia
Janice/TheGarageSaleQueen, for all the NOS parts (her boyfriend used to work at Columbia back in the day)
Lenny at Krazy Kolors for the fab lettering.

It was raining this morning when I took the pics, but do plan to have some nicer ones taken when everything is complete, in front of an old red brick police station. 
Also have a NOS Peson siren yet to go on.

I am really pleased with how it looks. Just Like I Pictured  
Now I really hope I can ride it- I''m only 5'3", and this is a tall frame! (and VERY heavy!!)

Thx!
Darcie


----------



## Boris (Jul 24, 2012)

I liked it better before.....JUST KIDDING! You did a wonderful job on the bike and I'm glad that it lives up to the vision you had. Beautiful balance of black, white and chrome! Enjoy your new bike (if you can ride it).


----------



## Fltwd57 (Jul 24, 2012)

It looks stunning, Darcie! 

The black and white is very sharp and the details just pop! Seems like you had a great team helping you with this one, and what a guy Nick is, waking you at 3am to show off his handiwork! Atta boy!


----------



## Bicycle Belle (Jul 24, 2012)

Darcie,
I've always liked this particular bike and seeing yours restored reminds me why. FANTASTIC job!


----------



## bricycle (Jul 24, 2012)

Bravo!!!!!!


----------



## Mole (Jul 24, 2012)

That is most definitely a gorgeous bike.


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Jul 24, 2012)

*WOW, very very nice*

Both my son and I both gasped when we saw the finished bike! thanks for the props, glad I took the extra time with the fenders, the bike is deserving of them!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 24, 2012)

Sweet bike Darcie! I like these old Columbias though because they ride like tanks--heavy and solid. Not as much give in the springer as on others but a nice ride. I like the adaption of the dashboard on the later Columbia as well. I've considered getting me an earlier Columbia just to have that dash board. Ken (Mr. Columbia) did a girls bike that was simply awesome. Ken if you ever want to get rid of that one I'll make room for another girls bike! V/r Shawn


----------



## MrColumbia (Jul 24, 2012)

Glad to see it back from the dead. Nice job!


----------



## Buster1 (Jul 24, 2012)

Well done!  Congrats!


----------



## Nickinator (Jul 25, 2012)

Thanks for the comments everyone!
I rode it yesterday, and tho' it's a bit too tall, and I have to stand on my tip-toes, I felt like a Queen. Rode smooth and straight 

And thanks ratdaddy (and Gordon) for offering up a kickstand- I will take you up on that!

Darcie


----------



## Monark52 (Jul 26, 2012)

Wow, what a transformation! I bet you can turn water into wine!


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Jul 28, 2012)

Fantastic!  That is absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Nickinator (Jul 29, 2012)

*Accessories make the parade girl*

Still in the process of final details, added the Person's Majestic Siren, tricky to get to work on a springer, still working on that; the restored police license plate; and cleaning up the springer parts- Nick posted it on Ratrod and all I heard about was the rusty acorn nut on the springer- I know I know!!!   Shouldn't have even posted that pic- (but wanted to show off the NOS headbadge that I can't believe I found)-  it needs chroming (along with a few other little parts like the siren chain) but paint will have to do till winter. 

Rode in the Tour de Fat bicycle parade with it Saturday, and got lots of compliments. It must have looked really bright and shiny cause more than a few people thought it was new, or a repop! What a wild and wacky thing Tour de Fat is- It's like a bicycle circus, everyone dressed up for the parade like Halloween, and we rode 12 miles or so thru downtown Mpls with all the streets blocked off for us, never seen such a crazy thing. Lots of Superheroes  And loved the guys pulling the trailers converted into massive sound systems!
We will definitely have to do that next year too. I may even dress up :eek: If it comes to your area, check it out! (And take lots of pics!)

Darcie


----------



## MBP (Aug 1, 2012)

Wow - hats off for the fabulous tranformation.  Top to bottom, really LOVE the bike!   GREAT job.


----------



## MagicRat (Aug 2, 2012)

YEOW,That is WAY COOL!

I got a song for ya.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x_wLVCLPx0M


----------



## Nickinator (Aug 3, 2012)

MagicRat said:


> YEOW,That is WAY COOL!
> 
> I got a song for ya.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x_wLVCLPx0M




yeahhhh that's the ticket!!!
(pun intended!)


----------

